# New Cockatiel pulling out down feathers



## Gobind2Cleo (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello, Our cockatiel, Cleo who we have had for a month or so has started pulling out his down feathers for about the last two weeks. We have him his first bath the other day and realized he had son bald spots. And after what we thought was preening was really plucking out feathers! In the photo below, this is one of his bald spot, there is one on each wing and under each wing as well. His down feathers are pulled out, that you can see them sticking out. And there is often a down feather in his mouth. Please help me, what would you recommend I do?


----------



## Gobind2Cleo (Sep 26, 2019)

I apologize for the spelling mistakes


----------



## Safia (Jan 26, 2018)

As I’m sure every one will advice u a vets visit..u can never be too sure. The vet might suggest treatment for mites, how old is ur bird btw as some young birds have less feathers and when all wet these patches show. Birds do pull out the down feathers that’s usual but patches as in ur first pic needs checking. u should check with the vet def. best of luck for ur bird and u.


----------



## Gobind2Cleo (Sep 26, 2019)

@Safia 
My cockatiel is 12 weeks old, we got him when he was eight weeks old


----------



## Safia (Jan 26, 2018)

He might be going through a moult...


----------



## BirdCrazyBella (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello, I have never actually typed a message on this before, so please excuse mistakes I make.

By the way, my bird is also Cleo.

Okay, Firstly, what are you feeding himand how much time go you spend with him. 

Often Feather plucking is a sign of depression, bordem or lonelyness.

I job shadow a lot at a vet and I see this often. Mostly, the reasins are stress and bordem.Please note that you are not to blame for this, some birds just want more attention. 

The bathing had nothing to do with it, so don't worry about that. 

I would recomend leaving him in a room with a radio or TV on so that he does not feel lonely. You can also provide him with a foraging toy which can be bought at vet/pet shops that sell things for birds. This will keep his brain stimulated.

I don't know where you buy his food from, but if you are getting it from a petshop, I would be careful.

Please note 1 SUNFLOWERSEED IS EQUIVELENT TO 1 DOUNUGHT FOR A HUMAN!!!

Do not feed your bird on sunflower seeds. I recomend feeding on a crumble that can be bought from vet shops (at least where I live)
These crumbles are high quality and contain all the correct nutrients. Although the price is high, I find that it lasts longer than just seeds (I buy a bag every 3 months)

Provide your bird with fruit and veggies as well.

I repeat, a life on sunflower seeds causes liver faliur! 

If nothing inproves, I would recomend taking to a vet. It is possible that he might have some mite on him. These won't hurt him, just cause discomfort, but it van easily be fixed. 

Lastly, although I really don't want to to stress about this, as it is very uncommon and only vets can advise you on this, is Beak and Feather disease.

Please note that this is very unlikely and I would not worry to much.

Sorry for this long message and giving a lot of info, 

Hope it goes well


----------

